# Twisp Warranty



## Flashlight (26/5/14)

I just bought a new Twisp Clearo, and to keep it under its six month warranty I have to only use Twisp liquids, is there any way of them knowing if I use another liquid, or should I just use the Twisp liquids?


----------



## Yash (26/5/14)

They have no way of knowing this, unless you have an issue and you take it back without cleaning out the non twisp fluid. Twisp fluid is way too expensive as well, better of trying other fluids.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## soonkia (26/5/14)

I think the twist devices have plastic tanks, so your biggest risk would be if you use a juice that are known to Crack plastic tanks. 

Other than that, I can't really see how they would know

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (26/5/14)

Hi Flashlight,

There is no way of them knowing if you use other liquids. Besides nothing can really go wrong because of liquids. The warranty does not cover consumables like coils anyway (which you have to replace anyway).

Just be sure not to use citrus or cinnamon based liquids as they have a reputation for cracking plastic tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flashlight (26/5/14)

Thanks, I've got a pina colada flavour just chilling on my desk, waiting to vaped


----------



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

soonkia said:


> I think the twist devices have plastic tanks, so your biggest risk would be if you use a juice that are known to Crack plastic tanks.
> 
> Other than that, I can't really see how they would know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


are you sure they have plastic tanks? Had some Wicky Wicks in there that chewed up me Kayfuns plastic tank section but did nothing to my Twisps tank.


----------



## soonkia (26/5/14)

yeah, it seems to be made from a "High Grade Poly Carbonate" - (http://www.janty.com/clearo)
There's no info that I could find on Twisps site, but they do say the use the Janty Clearo, and I don't own a Twisp.

But, it's very dependent on the type of plastic used as well. And with clones like the Kayfuns available in SA, I'd wager that they use cheaper plastics.

So, with not really knowing, I'd say the best advice in this case would be is to rather stay away from juices known to crack tanks in a Twisp

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

